# German sailor shot dead in St. Vincent



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

The German Foreign Ministry confirmed to The Local on Tuesday that a German man died while in the island nation of St. Vincent and the Grenadines, and that three others were also injured. Terrible and just recklessness and unjustifiable.

German sailor shot dead by pirates in the Caribbean - The Local


----------

